# Unique Detail : Lamborghini Gallardo Rejuvenation.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,
Been a little busy of late so haven't really had much time for write ups so here is a brief one of a Gallardo that came into to me for a general rejuvenation, seeing as the car is now seven years old the client asked for a wheels off detail with calipers repainted a different color from the factory black that came on this model.
Included in this detail was a mild correction of the paint along with an interior detail which was done using 100% steam as the customer had requested this and also a full engine detail that I forgot to take finished shots of

So here we have the pictures : a few of before and after but seeing as the paint wasn't that bad I decided to take a few more of the car in finished guise this time.

Location : Dunstable

Camera : iPhone

A couple of the wash procedure I used Krystal Kleens new Blizzard PH neutral snow foam as a trial on this car and was pleasantly surprised with it..I must admit it does the job just as well as some of the big names out there.




























Once the washing and de-contamination procedure was finished the car was brought inside and paint readings taken and noted then the car masked ready for machining once the wheels off detail and caliper repaint had been completed.




























God Knows how many wheel weights this car had seen in the past but the wheels where covered in the sticky stuff




























Inner arch liners where cleaned with Britemax Grime out and de-tarred with Preptone.



















A few of the calipers before and after the colour change to yellow,the calipers where not removed on this car and where just a general tidy but where thoroughly degreased masked and finished in two coats of etcher primer then two coats of heat resistant paint once dried the decals where applied and then lacquered over with 2 coats of D800














































The smaller of the two calipers on the rear where painted gloss black rather than yellow, once all calipers where dry the wheels had a light machine polish with a 75mm yellow 3M pad and 3M yellow top compound and then erasered and treated to a couple of coats of AF mint rims.




























Once wheels calipers wheels arches where completed I then de-masked the car from the 3M wrapping and proceeded with the paintwork there was a few nasty scratches and a small amount of wet sanded preformed but in general for a seven year old car it wasn't bad at all.































































































































The door shuts where also treated to a light machine polish.























































Once all machine work was complete the car taken back out and was re-foamed.




























Car was then pulled back in and dried off,I then set to work on the interior.




























Seats cleaned and conditioned with Z9 & Z10



















Once the interior was complete it was then on to the engine...Remember no finished shots of the engine A mixture of products here as there was a lot of discoloured plastic and lots of water staining,
the tight to get too muck was dealt with using low pressure steam.























































And onto some final shots I was lucky as the weather had been pretty dull and overcast until the day the car was finished which makes a change as the sun tells no lies.












































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to read this post,any comments are welcome.

ATB

Andy.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing detail!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great work as always Andy....excellent turnaround, calipers came up really well for a 'brakes on' recolour.

Must remember to get some preptone......its been a while


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Epic work Andy :buffer: Absolutely awsome results, Looks sublime now! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great Andy.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome Job Andy.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job there matey, brake recolour looks spot on!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing job 

The calipers look like a factory finish! Brilliant.


----------



## the_pope (Oct 20, 2012)

Brilliant work. Top to bottom.What would a top spec job like that cost?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely job,I bet the owner was chuffed.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Really nice work Andy,i must pop over one day and say hello.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Superb work mate :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks better than new:thumb:wonderful turnaround


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work especially the brakes they look cracking in yellow now!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little turnaround there!
Great results on the calliper s considering they were done in situ!:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a top ride mate !


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Fabulous work, a nice uplift to the paint, car loks weeks old not 7 years.


----------



## valleysmale (Apr 5, 2013)

stunning job a joy to read


----------



## Powr (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Top work fella ! Owner must have been well pleased ! In one respect you could say how do owners let their cars get like that but in another at least it looks like its getting used and not treated as a garage queen !!


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Awesome right up and cracking work thanks for sharing

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments guys:thumb:

ATB
Andy


----------

